# Pregnant belly 2010



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Hope this helps and congrats on your pregnancy 

http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/womens-costume.html

I think the expecting Barbie is cute


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I'd have to be a Mummy if I were in your position


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

A friend of mine always wanted to be pregnant during Halloween, and was going to be a nun. Which I thought would be a great idea, then your husband can dress up as a priest.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I love the "One in the Oven" costume:

Pregnant Womens Costume

"My husband and group of friends go out every Halloween (usually as a group). I was 8 months pregnant and wanted a womens costume to show that.

I started with a cardboard box and spray painted it white. I found some knobs from an old oven and sprayed painted them silver around the bottom for the knobs.

I bought a towel rack and spray painted that also. For the "burners", I cut out round cardboard and used pipe cleaners to create the look. I cut the "door" and used saran wrap for the window.

Finally as an after thought I added the "backsplash" and wrote "BAKE WITH CARE" on one side and "TIMER: 7 WEEKS LEFT" on the other side.

For my husband (who was a great sport) I bought a plain white apron and chef hat. I used felt to cut out the "THE BUN MAKER" and put silver glitter around it to make it stand out. Needless to say we were the hit of the night. Everyone loved it and it was fun to show off my belly! This was a real womens costume!

Total Spent: $25"


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Congrats!!!!I love the bun in the oven one to.


----------



## BlackCrow (Sep 13, 2009)

mother earth? the bun in the oven is pretty awesome too!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

First off, CONGRATS on the pregnancy! I see an idea at this link. Its cost effective and will show off the baby bump on halloween! 


Here's another link.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for the ideas and the links. The bun in the oven is a GREAT idea. I also like the nun idea. The pic of the little demon or alien is pretty funny considering I was so terribly sick during my first trimester I was quite certain that I was carrying some sort of demon.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I just found this....

http://www.instructables.com/id/Mirrored-Disco-Ball-Halloween-Costume/

I was going to suggest Nun, Octomum did it last year.

Shotgun Bride was another idea.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats!! 

I remember seeing this one women with a shirt that looked like this. (I googled maternity baby skeleton) I thought it was such a cute idea. You could always paint your face skeletal too if you want to kick it up a notch.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I was pregnant last year during Halloween, and was also bound and determined to avoid doing the pumpkin belly. I really had wanted to do the alien bursting from my belly, but I just couldn't find what I wanted. I also wanted to avoid the "bun in the oven" and pregnant nun as I've seen them done a lot, as well.

Anyway, I did end up with a pumpkin belly, but I added a Headless Horseman costume to it. Once I assembled the idea, I became really fond of it. I had some issues, and it didn't turn out as well as I'd hoped, but everyone enjoyed it anyway.

Can you believe that it was impossible to get orange paint, or both red AND yellow paint?! I had to make my own paint, which didn't turn out well at all. I had hoped for a creepy pumpkin, as that went with the costume more, but hubby didn't paint that at all. I really wish I'd been able to paint my own, but I was going cross-eyed trying to do it in the mirror.

A friend offered to help me redo the costume, and to take pictures(only two were taken that night), but we just couldn't co-ordinate it.

Anyway, with the right twist, even a pumpkin belly can work!

Ophelia


----------



## hamstermojo (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi there!
I am also pregnant this year and will be about 32 weeks with a nice fun belly to work with.. very excited!  I plan to do the pumpkin painting thing at some point but probably just when handing out candy and I can stay inside rather than when I attend Halloween parties. I usually have more than one costume in a given year for different events... however I plan to be a "Mummy" for the local Zombie Walk that we hold in London. Basically, just a giant pun!  I figure the costume will be easy enough that at 32 weeks I should still be able to pull it off! I work for a vet so plan to just order a bunch of kling wrap gauze and use that and lots of fake blood. I have also though of the concept of doing Rosemary's Baby, basically by buying a 60s house dress (you can get them for not too expensive on Ebay) and probably using a wig to make myself recognizable as her... and my husband had the idea to basically just go as a 50s housewife (him as the husband with a knife in his back). Looking through all the costume ideas out there I am thinking that keeping it somewhat simple is better, just because of all the discomfort that might be involved in a more elaborate costume. Although I do love those ideas of having something bursting from the tummy! Have fun!


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

You could always go as a *******. The baby belly would make one heck of a beer gut.


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

You could be a zombie soldier as they sell "maternal" military BDUs.


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

My friend was pregnant this past Halloween and was really excited about doing a CareBear costume. Unfortunately she wasn't quite as big as she had hoped for (pretty much a bad first trimester for her too), so it didn't turn out quite as funny as she had hoped. But if you have the belly, it could work for you.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

When I was pregnant with my son I painted my belly like the full moon. His first halloween he was the man in the moon. We went trick or treating and everyone loved it. Most people got it right away too. We still laugh about it. Congrats by the way.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

mommyto3 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I remember seeing this one women with a shirt that looked like this. (I googled maternity baby skeleton) I thought it was such a cute idea. You could always paint your face skeletal too if you want to kick it up a notch.


*This makes me want to get pregnant all over again just to be able to wear this shirt I just love this!!*


----------



## cattchels (Sep 10, 2010)

I was pregnant last Halloween, and I dressed up as Juno. It was a simple costume, pretty much using things I already had or that I picked up at Goodwill. My dumb husband wouldn't dress up as Polly, though. >:O


----------



## ruinurself (Sep 10, 2010)

This is a friend of mine. I thought it was adorable!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

ruinurself said:


> This is a friend of mine. I thought it was adorable!


OK now thats just eerie. I was thinking of this thread soaking in the bath and thought how cute it would be to use the belly as a fortune tellers crystal ball...How odd. Thats adorable by the way


----------



## ruinurself (Sep 10, 2010)

Creepy!  lol


> OK now thats just eerie. I was thinking of this thread soaking in the bath and thought how cute it would be to use the belly as a fortune tellers crystal ball...How odd. Thats adorable by the way


----------

